# Where to buy in Bulks



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone know a site or place where they sell beefheart or krill in bulks? I want to buy same ones they sell in packs at your LFS, and not the ones you buy at markets which you have to clean, cut up, worry about freshness.. ect. It beats going to your LFS and having a case ready in your fridge.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe ask your pet store wer they get them and back track it? Not realy sure, sorry.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm sure your lfs will give you the run around, either that or they will order some in bulk for you then raise the price on it and sell it to you. I've had pretty good luck with just going to the local food store and getting like big bags of shrimp, smelt, cheap priced steak etc... I've sorta been weening off of buying feeders, beefheart etc.. just because the price. I got and buy like 50 feeders for around 5-6 bucks and they are gone in like a day.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Outie said:


> I'm sure your lfs will give you the run around, either that or they will order some in bulk for you then raise the price on it and sell it to you. I've had pretty good luck with just going to the local food store and getting like big bags of shrimp, smelt, cheap priced steak etc... I've sorta been weening off of buying feeders, beefheart etc.. just because the price. I got and buy like 50 feeders for around 5-6 bucks and they are gone in like a day.


 have you ever looked for fish whole sellers online?
http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/
http://www.petranchdiscount.com/fish-supplies.htm

i dono, keep looking


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I know at my LFS they sell these in 3 or maybe 4 different package sizes. the bigger the package the more value for you dollar


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you live near a Sam's Club? They sell in bulk, if not your local butcher can order the stuff for you in bulk I would bet


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Do you live near a Sam's Club? They sell in bulk, if not your local butcher can order the stuff for you in bulk I would bet


 The nearest local Sam's Club is 2 hrs away, pluse I dont have membership. I understand about getting it from a local butcher in bulks.. but I want to try and avoid straight from a meat market. They tend to smell like death and get all yuck-nasty after awhile.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i go to the local supermarket and buy beef heart and chop it up and freeze it and frozen smelt and i also get frozn shrip. it's better for them and cheeper the feeders all the time


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If you are looking for beefheart go to a nearest Winco's if you have it I think they are all over the US.


----------

